# custom boxcar



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello and Happy Holidays to everyone here!

I was wondering if anyone has seen a boxcar in S scale customized for the 101st Airborne. I found one in the link below for N scale, and was hoping to find one in S.

http://www.deluxeinnovations.com/America_Honor/America01.html

If anyone might want to do the customizing themselves, I would like to talk to you about that too. I would try it but my hands are a little too shaky these days.

Thanks
Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I doubt if you will find one in S.









That doesn't look like it would be too hard to do.
Though I think the colors should be duller instead of what is shown in the picture?

The hardest part would be finding the decal, maybe someone with the right printer could make one up.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a custom painter on e-bay. Most look real nice. This should be a link to his completed auctions so you can see his work.

Nope, won't let me do that for some reason. You can follow the link to his current auctions though. On the right hand side of the page you will find an option to view his sold auctions. Lot's of pictures there.

HTH


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> There is a custom painter on e-bay. Most look real nice. He sells a lot of beer labeled cars, that'll make it easy to find him.


I have one of those beer-labeled cars. It was a gift from a very kind member here on S scale. It's a great boxcar, and I'm sure one could be done for the "Screaming Eagles". Airborne, Death from Above!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I have one of those beer-labeled cars. It was a gift from a very kind member here on S scale. It's a great boxcar, and I'm sure one could be done for the "Screaming Eagles". Airborne, Death from Above!!!




Airborne, Death from Above! :smokin:
That would be a nice touch to add that in under the eagle. 

I think the eagle could be done a little better too.
It needs a bad_ss Eagle on it, that one sort of looks like it is smiling.

The camouflage paint job shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

big ed said:


> I doubt if you will find one in S.
> 
> View attachment 32756
> 
> ...


I agree, I don't think I will find one but I had to ask. I think I saw the decals on Ebay somewhere. As far as the color goes, I would settle for Army Green.

Thanks


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

The New Guy said:


> There is a custom painter on e-bay. Most look real nice. This should be a link to his completed auctions so you can see his work.
> 
> Nope, won't let me do that for some reason. You can follow the link to his current auctions though. On the right hand side of the page you will find an option to view his sold auctions. Lot's of pictures there.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for the link. I will take a look.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I have one of those beer-labeled cars. It was a gift from a very kind member here on S scale. It's a great boxcar, and I'm sure one could be done for the "Screaming Eagles". Airborne, Death from Above!!!


Death from above! I like that one


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

big ed said:


> Airborne, Death from Above! :smokin:
> That would be a nice touch to add that in under the eagle.
> 
> I think the eagle could be done a little better too.
> ...


I agree


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Airborne, Death from Above! :smokin:
> That would be a nice touch to add that in under the eagle.
> 
> I think the eagle could be done a little better too.
> ...


That's the Eagle that has always been associated with the 101st. To change it would be blasphemy!!!!! One of 2 regrets that I have during my service years; not going "airborne", and not fulfilling my wish to be a member of the Special Forces, (Green berets).I was drafted, and only had a 2 year active commitment. Special forces wanted a 3 year commitment.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> That's the Eagle that has always been associated with the 101st. To change it would be blasphemy!!!!! One of 2 regrets that I have during my service years; not going "airborne", and not fulfilling my wish to be a member of the Special Forces, (Green berets).I was drafted, and only had a 2 year active commitment. Special forces wanted a 3 year commitment.


Maybe I can't see it good, but it sure looks like a smiling eagle.
It is supposed to be a screaming eagle!!!

Blasphemy? Tell it to this guy who got a tattoo of a nice Screaming Eagle.:thumbsup:
I am willing to bet he will not agree with you.








Both the patch and the decal here don't look like the eagle on the boxcar, I think it may be the tongue, or the shape of the beak, maybe the eye?
All I am saying is it needs a better, meaner, bad-_ss SCREAMING eagle!!!!
That eagle sucks. (from what I see of it) :smokin:


















Now for comparison, The smiling, happy eagle. 
Then again maybe I just can't see it good enough.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I think the eagle on the boxcar is too little to see.By using the term "blasphemy",I was only referring to the changing of something that has been around for a long time.I didn't think I was going to get people mad.I promise to keep my opinions about our military emblems to myself...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I think the eagle on the boxcar is too little to see.By using the term "blasphemy",I was only referring to the changing of something that has been around for a long time.I didn't think I was going to get people mad.I promise to keep my opinions about our military emblems to myself...


Maybe it was all the !!!!!! that you used? 

You have the right to say something, by all means do. 
And no problem, I just didn't want you to think that I was degrading the Airborne eagle in any way.
I in no way said to take the eagle away, Airborne was bad_ss, and the eagle was too.

The SCREAMING eagle is what it is supposed to be.:smokin:

I just think the one on the box car looks like it is smiling, it might be the eye or the shape of the beak or maybe the tongue. 
It might just be that the picture is too small and I can't see it. I looked for a larger picture of the car but can't find any. It looks like they only made that one and it is in N scale?

A good printer should be able to make the Screaming Eagle.
The camouflage should not be hard to do too, though I think they should be a dull color.

And what you said "Airborne, Death from Above" would make a nice addition added on to the car. :smilie_daumenpos:

Now who can do the job for the OP?
Someone has to have the printer, maybe that someone could make up some decals and someone else can paint it up? Send the decals to the painter?
Got to be S scale.

Maybe someone is close to the Windy City and could do it with no shipping involved?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Contact user "Markjs". He gave me the beer label boxcar, and I believe he told me it was done by an acquittance of his . He should have the info.The boxcar I received is/was beautifully done.. Thanks again Fr.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Flyernut,
The car I gave you was done by "picadilyjunction" who lists regularly on Ebay. The cars in the link are by "flyfisher56" who usually has 3 cars listed each week. Although both hobbyists do a great job, flyfisher56's cars are slightly better in that the edges of the decals are not visible and frequently more colors are used in the paint job.
I'm glad that you are happy with the car; I may be needing your services after the Christmas holidays.

Mark


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

markjs said:


> Flyernut,
> The car I gave you was done by "picadilyjunction" who lists regularly on Ebay. The cars in the link are by "flyfisher56" who usually has 3 cars listed each week. Although both hobbyists do a great job, flyfisher56's cars are slightly better in that the edges of the decals are not visible and frequently more colors are used in the paint job.
> I'm glad that you are happy with the car; I may be needing your services after the Christmas holidays.
> 
> Mark


I have contacted flyfisher56 and he will get back to me in a few days to let me know if he can do it. Thanks to everyone for your help with this.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> Flyernut,
> The car I gave you was done by "picadilyjunction" who lists regularly on Ebay. The cars in the link are by "flyfisher56" who usually has 3 cars listed each week. Although both hobbyists do a great job, flyfisher56's cars are slightly better in that the edges of the decals are not visible and frequently more colors are used in the paint job.
> I'm glad that you are happy with the car; I may be needing your services after the Christmas holidays.
> 
> Mark


Let me know what you need my friend.. I hope you had a blessed Christmas....I hope you didn't mind me using you as a reference or "guide" to help another member. I felt secure in knowing that you would help, and you didn't fail me..Thanks...Loren:appl:


----------

